

Ask HN: Best payment processor for marketplace webapp - brittohalloran

Has anyone had good success with a payment processor for a marketplace type app? Many users paying many other users, I take a percentage cut.<p>Paypal's Adaptive Payments API will work, but many people hate Paypal so this may discourage some transactions. Kickstarter uses Amazon, which actually looks promising, but I have no experience with it.
======
gyardley
An old acquaintance of mine runs a startup called BancBox
(<http://www.bancbox.com/>), which I believe can do this.

I haven't used it personally so I can't vouch for its quality.

~~~
brittohalloran
Whoa pretty cool. They're designed exactly for this.

------
samratjp
Balanced Payments (<https://balancedpayments.com/>) is pretty awesome! They
saved us when PayPal shut us down! They do everything you need.

------
ig1
The drop-off rate is going to be much higher for Amazon than Paypal. Amazon
payments requires you to have an Amazon account and signin to it to make a
payment, with Paypal you can just pay by credit card.

If you're VC funded I'd go direct to a friendly merchant account provider
(you'll need to put down a substantial deposit as you're in a high-risk
business which is why this is only really an option if you're funded),
otherwise I'd just go with Paypal (which is what most smaller marketplaces
use).

------
geoffsanders
Have you tried using Stripe? (<http://www.stripe.com>)

------
karimo
I use 2checkout.com shoping cart, but didn't try the API, you can give it a
try

You can also check this blog post

[http://karim-ouda.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-accept-
payment...](http://karim-ouda.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-accept-payments-
online-from-your.html)

